# Reduced protection from stickers on helmets?



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Someone in my ski club has mentioned that she was told (no idea by whom) that putting stickers on helmets compromises the protective qualities of the helmet.

Sounds ridiculous to me, but I am not a chemist.

Has anyone heard of this, and is there any validity to this claim, or is it another urban myth similar to "wrist guards move the break up the forearm"?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

latex or solvent adhesive?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

It depends on placement and situation...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> It depends on placement and situation...


:laugh2:
That is a brain chemistry problem, not an adhesive chemical problem.>


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowdaddy said:


> It depends on placement and situation...



I would say that if _that_ sticker is on your helmet? Your head has been damaged past the point of _needing_ protection. 

>


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd say that apart from pissing other people off on the slopes, putting stickers on a helmet can:

1. When applied excessively... like layers and layers and layers... change the way a helmet deforms?
2. Hide cracks?
3. Some unregulated weird toxic or corrosive alien blood adhesive might dissolve the helmet.

But really... mostly I think it's like mom and dad telling their kids that swimming too soon after dinner causes cramps. Or how tattoos causes blindness or satanic corruption.

My helmet had stickers on it from the manufacturer... so irresponsible.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Hearing from a skiers club that explains everything.
They are like those spandex wearing road bike riders. Like dude, you are not on Tour de France, no need to wear something to show your junk.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds like the box of computer disks circa 1980 that my father marked with 'will destroy computer, do not use' that had the 16 color strip poker game in it and original text only version of Leisure Suit Larry.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Hearing from a skiers club that explains everything.
> They are like those spandex wearing road bike riders. Like dude, you are not on Tour de France, no need to wear something to show your junk.


Just to be clear, I have never skied - snowboard only for this guy!:0
The club has welcomed snowboarders for a couple of decades now, but of course originated as a ski club.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SnowDragon said:


> Just to be clear, I have never skied - snowboard only for this guy!:0
> The club has welcomed snowboarders for a couple of decades now, but of course originated as a ski club.


Oh yeah? "Asking for a friend"?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah and condoms on dicks prevent pregnancy. Tell her to fuck off she's retarded.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

I demand a scientific explanation.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like anal know it all douchbags who enjoy sucking the fun and enjoyment out of life because they are miserable they never did anything cool in their lives, so they try to make everyone as square as them. They can't prove there is an effect and we can't prove there aint, so whatever.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

speedjason said:


> Hearing from a skiers club that explains everything.
> They are like those spandex wearing road bike riders. Like dude, you are not on Tour de France, no need to wear something to show your junk.


U sir..........no disrespect.........r a clueless fuckstick..........and never spent any time n da saddle.......


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> U sir..........no disrespect.........r a clueless fuckstick..........and never spent any time n da saddle.......


Hahaha are you one of those guys that puts on spandex to run too?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> speedjason said:
> 
> 
> > Hearing from a skiers club that explains everything.
> ...


Maybe he's got chicken legs and has never had chaffed thighs.

#thighgap


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SnowDragon said:


> Someone in my ski club has mentioned that she was told (no idea by whom) that putting stickers on helmets compromises the protective qualities of the helmet.
> 
> Sounds ridiculous to me, but I am not a chemist.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this, and is there any validity to this claim, or is it another urban myth similar to "wrist guards move the break up the forearm"?


On the more serious side, I've also come across people who said this over the years. I'd not be surprised to find warranty disclaimers regarding this. Like modifying the helmet voids warranty and might compromise security ... blablabla. Maybe from pure styrofoam helmets or something? Manufacturers put in all sort of things into their warranty descriptions.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> U sir..........no disrespect.........r a clueless fuckstick..........and never spent any time n da saddle.......


LMAO, I mountain bike and ride a motorcycle. :x


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> Maybe he's got chicken legs and has never had chaffed thighs.
> 
> #thighgap


Seriously, you don't need to shave legs and wear one piece spandex to avoid chaffed thighs.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

speedjason said:


> Hearing from a skiers club that explains everything.
> They are like those spandex wearing road bike riders. Like dude, you are not on Tour de France, no need to wear something to show your junk.


Spend a lot of time looking, do you? 

NTTAWWT


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

https://advancedsafetyhealth.com/blog/does-osha-allow-stickers-on-hard-hats/


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

poser said:


> https://advancedsafetyhealth.com/blog/does-osha-allow-stickers-on-hard-hats/


Word of advice... don't wear those hardhats when you are snowboarding.... I know they look macho, but they are dangerous for you and everyone you smash into.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Shaving legs is for pain free massages. The only reason to do it otherwise is for #morepro . Though shaving does make my calves POP! For more road bike rules go to velominati.com (which is currently under construction apparently). Visit when you can, it's a good chuckle. 

The shorts thing; on a road bike where my position in the saddle isn't dynamic like on a mtn bike, I don't want the extra layer of baggy shorts between saddle and chamois. Also with road descending speeds often exceeding 40mph the flapping is obnoxious. Also gotta show off dem thighs.

No I dont wear spandex to run, unless it's really cold. Usually just nice and short 5in shorts.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Shaving your legs also makes it much easier to clean up road rash. That's the other big reason...


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

I haven’t noticed a lack of protection due to the stickers on my helmet, but I definitely notice a difference when I put them on my goggles


----------

